# 3090 Backplate mit aktivem Kühler ausstatten



## IWantToDetonate (20. Februar 2021)

Moin,

ich hab schon ein wenig zu dem Thema gelesen dass Leute ihre 3090 Backplate mit RAM Kühlern ausstatten um die Speicherchips auf der Rückseite besser kühlen zu können.

Ich finde das eine interessante Idee und hab dazu allerdings noch einige offene Fragen da mein Wunschbuild eher wenig Luftstrom im Bereich der Backplate haben wird und der Speicher ja doch recht "warm" wird.

1. Welcher Kühler? Ich hatte diesen hier ins Auge gefasst: https://www.caseking.de/ek-water-blocks-ek-ram-monarch-x4-clean-csq-nickel-waek-856.html
2. Wie befestigen? Wärmeleitender Kleber käme mir da als erstes in den Sinn. Etwas sowas: https://www.reichelt.de/de/de/2-kom...-hernon-746-4-ml-her-wk800-d-4ml-p251879.html
3. Positionierung? Die Chips sind ja in drei Reihen um die GPU angeordnet und der RAM Kühler würde nicht alles abdecken. 

Wenn mich jemand in die richtige Richtung schupsen könnte wäre das Klasse.


----------



## Faxe007 (20. Februar 2021)

Ich habe immer die Backplates meiner Grafikkarten mit einem extra Kühler ausgestattet und das hat mehr Übertaktung ermöglicht (insebsondere zur Kühlung der Spannungswandler). Die 3090 macht ja nun mehr Abwärme auf der Rückseite durch den RAM. Am Ende sind es aber doch nur ein paar Watt, verglichen mit dem was bei GPU oder CPU abfällt. Ich habe immer "irgendwelche" Spezialkühler genommen die gerade im Angebot als Restposten waren. Ein Mainbord Chipsatzkühler zu X79 kriegste zum Beispiel leicht im Angebot oder gebraucht für ein paar Euro. Den klebste dann auf die Backplate. Es gibt Wärme-leitendes beidseitiges Klebeband - das klappt zumindest provisorisch ganz gut - da kannste mit anfangen und schauen wo du den Kühler am besten hinklebst. Oder wenn du dir sicher bist so ein Kleber wie du rausgesucht hast ist wohl ganz gut. Ich habe mir selber was gebastelt: Die Mitte des Kühlers mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen und die Außen mit Epoxy oder Sekundenkleber. Ist ganz funktional aber wenn man nicht aufpasst eine Schmatterei (ästhetische).


----------



## soulstyle (20. Februar 2021)

Wie wäre es denn mit sowas hier.
Wenn die Längen passend sind, dürfte es klappen.








						15.46€ 26% OFF|Mehrzweck MOSFET Kühler 6CM 8CM 10CM MOS Kühler Für Motherboard Netzteil Grafikkarte|cooler 8cm|motherboard coolercooler motherboard - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## Risho (20. Februar 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe mir aus England bei https://mp5works.com/ den parallelen Backplate Kühler gekauft und in den Kreislauf eingebunden. Die Backplate bleibt auf jeden Fall deutlich kühler als zuvor


----------



## IWantToDetonate (22. Februar 2021)

Danke für die Vorschläge.

Die MP5Works Variante finde ich sehr interessant. Leider ist das Material was es wirklich bringt doch recht dünn, aber für eine bessere Kühlung sorgt das Teil eindeutig.

Ist aber auch ne Stange teurer als eine selbstgebastelte Lösung. 

Da werd ich nochmal ein wenig nachmessen und überlegen müssen.


----------



## Faxe007 (22. Februar 2021)

Ist am Ende eher eine optische und finanzielle Sache was dir eher zusagt. Deutlich kühler wirds mit beiden Varianten.


----------



## Richu006 (23. Februar 2021)

Ich habe bei meiner 3090 ein "Monarch hinten drauf.

Die Position ist zimlich egal... da die Backplate die Wärme selbst ja gut leitet... ich habe meine mehr oder weniger Central über dem Chip Platziert.

Anfassen kann ich die Backplate so immer... am wärmsten (maximal Handwarm) wird sie aber immer noch im bereich der VRM's

Was Befestigung angeht, ich habe meinen Monarch verschraubt. 
4 Löcher in die Backplatr gebort. Und von hinten angesenkt. 
Danach mit 4 Senkschrauben (sauber versenkt das nicht etwa eine schraube vorsteht ---> Kurzschlussgefahr!!) Und 4 mutern von aussen fest geschraubt.

Unter dem Monarch habe ich normale Wärmeleitpaste geklatscht.

Und am Ende dann die Backplate (mit Kühler) ganz normal montiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Backplate Technisch bringts es auf jedenfall... die ist schön kühl zum anfassen. Performance Technisch bringts... naja, weniger als ich gedacht hätte.

Liest man die Speicher temps bei hwinfo aus bringt es quasi nix.

Könnte aber auch dran liegen, das Alphacool bei der backplate 2mm Pads verwendet. Denke 1mm pads wären da bestimmt performanter.

Ich komme auf max 86 grad VRAM wenn ich maximal übertaktet +1500mhz am Ethereum minen bin.
Ansonsten so 70° beim zocken


----------



## Ruvinio (4. März 2021)

Gut zu wissen. Ich hatte auch überlegt, ob ich die Backplate meiner 3090 (mit ALC GPX Plexi) zusätzlich kühle, aber dann kann man sich das ja sparen. Memory Junction Temp bei HWInfo erreiche ich im Stresstest maximal 88°C. Klingt hoch, aber das ist bei dem GDDR6X ja noch absolut im entspannten Bereich.


----------



## IWantToDetonate (5. März 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Backplate Technisch bringts es auf jedenfall... die ist schön kühl zum anfassen. Performance Technisch bringts... naja, weniger als ich gedacht hätte.
> 
> Liest man die Speicher temps bei hwinfo aus bringt es quasi nix.
> 
> ...


Danke für deine Erfahrungen.

GPU Memory Junction Temperature ist bei mir, nach ein paar Stunden Cyberpunk, so bei 90°C (Max). Soweit alles @Stock abgesehen vom OC welches Asus selber für die Karte anbietet. 

Allerdings ohne Gehäuse, also aktuell alles "offen" weil ich das Gehäuse gerade vorbereite für den Einzug der Wakü. 

D.h. für mich klingen 86°C bei +1500Mhz RAM OC schon nach einer Verbesserung. Da würde ich bei mir aktuell eher erwarten dass der Speicher ins Thermal Throttling laufen wird wenn ich so einen Wert draufschmeiße. 

Was ich mich dazu aber gerade frage ist wie dieser Wert in HWInfo eigentlich zustande kommt. Da sind doch mit Sicherheit pro Chip mehrere Sensoren verbaut und Hotspots sind sicherlich nicht gleichverteilt. Wie wird der Wert also ermittelt?

Soweit mir bekannt ist der Speicher bis maximal 110°C spezifiziert. Wenn HWInfo also "im Schnitt" 90°C ausspuckt würde ich einen Hotspot jenseits der 100°C erwarten,  oder heißt "Max" in dem Fall der höchste Wert aller Chips?


----------



## Richu006 (5. März 2021)

IWantToDetonate schrieb:


> Danke für deine Erfahrungen.
> 
> GPU Memory Junction Temperature ist bei mir, nach ein paar Stunden Cyberpunk, so bei 90°C (Max). Soweit alles @Stock abgesehen vom OC welches Asus selber für die Karte anbietet.
> 
> ...


Ja das es nichts bringt würde ich nicht sagen. Ich finde vorallem, das mein Gehäuse im innern schön kühl bleibtm seit ich die Backplate auch mitkühle, vorher wurde die sehr warm und hat die wärme auch ins Gehäuse abgegeben.

Da ich ein externen MoRa nutze, habe ich nun im Gehäuse fast keine Teile mehr, welche "Heizen" und die ganze abwärme wird schön übers Wasser und meinen MoRa abgeführt...

Ich habe meine temperaturen mit anderen verglichen, welche ähnlich Kühlungssetups mit externem Raidator etc. haben, aber ohne aktiv gekühlte backplate, die kamen auf beinahe identische Werte! also den grösseten Effekt, erzielst du mit einer potenten Wasserkühlung... welche das Kühlwasser bei unter 30 grad halten kann.

Die Backplate Kühlung bringt dann vielleicht noch so 2-4 grad, am mehr denke ich nicht. Da war ich auch etwas entäuscht. Aber egal. bringts nichts, so schadet es bestimmt auch nicht!

wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist der wert in hwinfo, also tj max, den höchsten irgendwo an einem Chip gemessenen Wert.


----------



## IWantToDetonate (5. März 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist der wert in hwinfo, also tj max, den höchsten irgendwo an einem Chip gemessenen Wert.



Hab diesen Thread hier gefunden und dementsprechend ist das wohl korrekt:




__





						RTX 3080/3090 Memory/VRM temperature sensor
					

Can this be added in a future hwinfo? The board seems to have a way to read this, since people have been getting "Thermal" Limit even with a 55C CPU temperature.  https://www.overclock.net/threads/official-nvidia-rtx-3090-owners-club.1753930/page-218#post-28667624  Igor's website seems to show...




					www.hwinfo.com
				




Um es wirklich vergleichen zu können müsste ich eigentlich zuerst den regulären Wasserblock montieren, dann laufen lassen und erst danach die Montage an der Backplate durchführen. Da ich keine Test-Teile hier rumliegen hab an die ich den Wasserblock "mal eben" anklemmen könnte n bisschen viel Geraffel.

Von daher werd ichs trotzdem einfach mit einbauen sofern es reinpasst und gut ist. Bei mir wird die GPU vertikal verbaut werden weswegen das alles etwas eng werden könnte. 

Schaden wirds, wie du ja schon richtig sagst, auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## BigBoymann (9. März 2021)

Was wäre denn mit einem gebrauchten Fullcover für irgend eine alte Karte, die Vertiefungen mit Kupferplättchen oder etwas dickeren WLP Pads auskoffern. Die Kühlfläche sollte deutlich größer als bei einem Monarch sein und die Kühlung nochmals deutlich effizienter.


----------



## Rhetoteles (10. März 2021)

Ich habe auch die Kühlung meiner Backplate bemängelt und mir Kupferkühlkörper von Amazon bestellt und mit Wärmeleitkleber auf den Speicher geklebt. Eine AIO Wasserkühlung ist noch im Bestelltvorgang und dient dann zur leiseren Kühlung der Vorderseite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danizo (10. März 2021)

Also ich kann an der Stelle ohne jegliche Einschränkung
den MP5WORKS Backplate Cooler (Parallel Version in meinem Fall)
empfehlen.

Hier verbaut, aber leider nicht auf den Bilder zu sehen.





						WaKü ***Bilderthread***
					

Der 2x8 pin Anschluss der gigabyte rtx 3080 ist sowas von schei**e, macht mir optisch einen kompletten Strich durch die Rechnung :( Wenn ich die Kabel nach unten hin gebe schaut der Anschluss von der Graka wieder vor, zum wahnsinnig werden. Der Radiator muss wieder schwarz lackiert werden.




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Das ist ein ganz kleines Unternehmen aus UK. Der Cooler selbst kam bei mir pünktlich an
und die Qualität ist tatsächlich extrem hoch. Sehr hochwertig verpackt, dokumentiert und
auch die Produktionsqualität ist ausgezeichnet. Ich selbst nutze die Parallel Version, ist nun
aber auch als serielle Version verfügbar.

Meine Asus 3090 OC wurde unter Luft soo heiß auf der Backplate, also da hat man sich die
Finger verbrannt. Unter Wasser mit dem Backplate Cooler, wird die Backplate selbst nur
noch lauwarm und selbst die Core Temp. ist 2-3 C. niedriger. Insgesamt wurde mein OC auf
der 3090 dadurch deutlich stabiler und liegt nun mit etwas Undervolting bei eigentlich immer
anliegenden 2115Mhz.

Kann diesen Backplate Cooler in jeder Hinsicht empfehlen, gerade bei Ampere.

Hier ein Bild vor dem Einbau.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long...


----------



## Richu006 (10. März 2021)

Danizo schrieb:


> Also ich kann an der Stelle ohne jegliche Einschränkung
> den MP5WORKS Backplate Cooler (Parallel Version in meinem Fall)
> empfehlen.
> 
> ...


Sicher auch eine gute Lösung... mir persönmich gefällt das Befestigungssystem nicht gut. Da nehme ich lieber normale schrauben. Da bin ich sicher das es hält und das man anständig Anpressdruck hin bekommt

Aber ja wenn man keine Löcher Bohren möchte ist das sicher eine gute Lösung.


----------



## ursmii (10. März 2021)

Danizo schrieb:


> Also ich kann an der Stelle ohne jegliche Einschränkung
> den MP5WORKS Backplate Cooler (Parallel Version in meinem Fall)
> empfehlen.
> ...
> So long...


parallel?  könntest du uns ein bild des anschlusses an den "mainloop" zeigen?
hast du da ein T oder ein Y stück gemonnen? könnte mir vorstellen, dass da unterschiedliche durchflussraten wären.
und ich sehe bei deiner variante 4 anschlüsse. wie passt das?
danke!




Richu006 schrieb:


> Sicher auch eine gute Lösung... mir persönmich gefällt das Befestigungssystem nicht gut. Da nehme ich lieber normale schrauben. Da bin ich sicher das es hält und das man anständig Anpressdruck hin bekommt
> 
> Aber ja wenn man keine Löcher Bohren möchte ist das sicher eine gute Lösung.


schrauben? na ja, stimme die zu in bezugnahme auf den anpressdruck, aber dieser backplatekühler ist als "universal kühler" konzipiert und passt sicher auf viele, auch ältere karten.

---------------------
da es ja ein kleinserienprodukt ist, ist der preis (£99 = €115+€20 für shipping) IMHO etwas hoch
für mich  CHF 168.--


----------



## Richu006 (10. März 2021)

ursmii schrieb:


> schrauben? na ja, stimme die zu in bezugnahme auf den anpressdruck, aber dieser backplatekühler ist als "universal kühler" konzipiert und passt sicher auf viele, auch ältere karten.


Schra

Normale schrauben... 
Loch in Backplate bohren und den Kühler fest schrauben.

So habe ich zumindest mein "Monarch" auf die Backplate geknallt...
Sitzt Bombenfest!


----------



## Danizo (10. März 2021)

ursmii schrieb:


> parallel?  könntest du uns ein bild des anschlusses an den "mainloop" zeigen?
> hast du da ein T oder ein Y stück gemonnen? könnte mir vorstellen, dass da unterschiedliche durchflussraten wären.
> und ich sehe bei deiner variante 4 anschlüsse. wie passt das?
> danke!
> ...


Ja,  über die Durchflussrate bei der parallelen Einbindung habe ich mir auch Gedanken gemacht.
Seriell war zu der Zeit noch nicht verfügbar (ist ja ganz neu) und wäre auch rein vom Platz (vertikale GPU)
unmöglich gewesen.
Bilder von Loop habe ich leider keine, aber ich habe das mit diesen Adaptern gelöst, um den bestmöglichen
Durchfluss zu erreichen:








						Alphacool HF Y-45° Verbinder - G1/4 drehbar - 2x Innen 1x Außengewinde - Chrome
					

Alphacool-Anschlüsse gehen neue Wege in Form, Verarbeitung, Farbgebung, Vielfalt. Die absolute Neuerung ist ein überragender Innendurchmesser, der das Wort Highflow auch wirklich verdient! Die ersten 3 Farben, Chrome, Deep Black und...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




Zum Thema Befestigung und Klammern.
Also das hält mehr oder weniger "bombenfest".
Den Anpressdruck könnt ihr auch selbst mit den beigelegten Bändern variieren.
Zusätzlich "klebt" das Wärmeleitpad auch ordentlich, gerade bei der Abmessung.
Ich nutze ja sogar einen vertikalen GPU Mount und selbst hier hält das einwandfrei.
Bei "normaler" horizontaler Montage, sage ich mal sind die Klammern überhaupt nicht
unbedingt nötig. Der Cooler hat selbst ein "Gewicht, Kontakt um Wärme abzuführen sollte
hier ausreichen. Nur wenn ihr den PC bewegt, da wäre es natürlich besser, die Klammern
werden verwendet.

Einzig bei den Klammern müsst ihr aufpassen. Dort gibt es auch größere als Zubehör, welche für
"dickere/stärkere" Backplate geeignet sind. Die kosten nicht viel und würde ich mitbestellen.
Ich musste an der EKWB Backplate ca. 2mm Material mit dem Dremel abtragen, damit eine der Klammern
sitzt. Man sieht davon allerdings überhaupt nichts. Wie gesagt, zur Sicherheit die anderen Klammern mitbestellen.

MP5WORKS hat den Cooler überarbeitet. Jetzt auch seriell und zusätzliche Kühlfläche durch "Rippen" erzeugt.
Verfügbar wohl laut Homepage seit Feb. 2021


----------



## IWantToDetonate (11. März 2021)

Danizo schrieb:


> Also ich kann an der Stelle ohne jegliche Einschränkung
> den MP5WORKS Backplate Cooler (Parallel Version in meinem Fall)
> empfehlen.
> 
> ...



Dann hast du ja quasi exakt mein Setup. Asus 3090 OC mit EKWB Backplate und zukünftig dann wohl MP5Works Kühler.

Der Hinweis bzgl. der dicke der Backplate und den zusätzlichem Montagekit ist sehr hilfreich. So spar ich mir eine zweite Bestellung oder die Modifikation der Backplate.


----------



## Danizo (11. März 2021)

IWantToDetonate schrieb:


> Dann hast du ja quasi exakt mein Setup. Asus 3090 OC mit EKWB Backplate und zukünftig dann wohl MP5Works Kühler.
> 
> Der Hinweis bzgl. der dicke der Backplate und den zusätzlichem Montagekit ist sehr hilfreich. So spar ich mir eine zweite Bestellung oder die Modifikation der Backplate.


Die EKWB Backplate hat an der Seite, an vielen Stellen, so eine Art "Falz/Umrandung".
Sprich das Metall geht an diesen Stellen so 3-4mm nach unten und bildet so quasi eine Seitenumrandung.
Die beiliegenden Klammern passen an der Backplate, aber je nachdem wo du nun genau den Cooler platzieren
willst/musst, kann es eben sein das die Klammer doch nicht ausreicht (mit der Nuthöhe der Klammer selbst).
Deshalb bietet MP5WORKS zusätzliche Klammern mit größerer Huthöhe an, um auch dickere Backplates
abzudecken. Musst mal schauen...die waren echt nicht teuer und würde ich mir auf jeden Fall, zur Sicherheit
mit bestellen. Ich musste den Cooler, wegen dem vertikal Mount etwas verschieben und auch den Mount selbst
etwas modifizieren. Letztendlich aber alles kein Hexenwerk und wohl nur Thema, bei genau dem vertikal Mount
von EKWB in Verbindung mit dem MP5WORKS Cooler.

So long...

P.S.:
Achja...diese Strix 3090 Backplate hat diese diagonalen Streifen, wohl aus optischen Gründen, mittig auf
der Oberfläche. Siehst du oben auf dem Bild !!
Waren die nun 0,5mm oder 1mm tief ?! Ich weis es nicht mehr...sorry...glaube 0,5mm
Wie auch immer, habe ich diese Stelle zusätzlich mit Wärmeleitpad "unterfüttert".
Hatte mir hierzu Thermal Grizzly Minus Pad´s bestellt und zugeschnitten. 0,5 mm Minus Pad´s habe ich btw.
auch alternativ an der GPU für alle Speicherbausteine verwendet und auch für den MP5WORKS Cooler.


----------



## Richu006 (11. März 2021)

@ danizo... was hast du so für VRAM temperaturen?
Zb. Bei furmark, wenn du das power limit ausfährst bis 480 watt. 
Und bei welcher Wasser temperatur?

Ich habe ja die selbe gpu aber mit alphacool Kühlerblock (mit 2mm Pads unter der Backplate) und mit Eigenbau Backplate Kühlung. Deshalb würde ich gerne einmal bisschen vergleichen. Ob und wie viel sich das am Ende nimmt ?


----------



## Danizo (11. März 2021)

Muss ich mal schauen...VRam Temp. habe ich nicht im Kopf.

Trotz 1000W Seasonic NT, hatte ich Probleme mit Lastspitzen bei offenen Powerlimit und
OC (+100 Core / +750 Ram). Irgendwas hat, bei manchen Spielen (vorwiegend Frostbite Engine Games),
mein NT dazu getriggert sich zu resetten. Die eigentliche Ursache konnte ich nicht 100% nachvollziehen.
Wie auch immer, habe ich das mit einem Undervolting (was ich eh geplant hatte) gelöst. Habe die genauen
Werte nicht im Kopf, aber ich glaube 975mv bei 2115Mhz oder 950mv...sind stabil. Die Karte zieht so nur
noch 400 +/- 10/20/30 Watt unter Last (Powerlimit offen) und mein NT triggert nicht mehr.
Kann auch gut sein, das Mainboard war mit der vollen Last nicht glücklich, also irgendeine Power-Lane war
instabil...keine Ahnung  Undervolting kann ich aber bei Ampere wirklich jedem nur empfehlen.
Unter Last läuft mein GPU selbst, max. auf 45C. auch nach einigen Stunden Gaming.
Wasser liegt dann so bei 32C. und die Strix boostet eigentlich immer auf 2100-2115Mhz.
Vor allem stabil und daily geeignet.

Die VRAM Temp´s habe ich gar nicht auf den Schirm...weil ich so insgesamt mit dem OC mehr als zufrieden bin
und erstmal das Triggern durch Power in den Griff bekommen wollte. Bin mir ziemlich sicher da würde noch
mehr gehen...aber für was? Bin so echt zufrieden.

Ich schau mal nach dem VRAM Temp´s


----------



## Richu006 (11. März 2021)

Danizo schrieb:


> Muss ich mal schauen...VRam Temp. habe ich nicht im Kopf.
> 
> Trotz 1000W Seasonic NT, hatte ich Probleme mit Lastspitzen bei offenen Powerlimit und
> OC (+100 Core / +750 Ram). Irgendwas hat, bei manchen Spielen (vorwiegend Frostbite Engine Games),
> ...


Hast nen guten chip erwischt, wenn die Karte stable mit 2100+ bei  975 mv stabil läuft. 
Meine lief mit 2050mhz bei 975mv nicht überall stabil.

Musste auf 1 volt für 2050mhz.

Dafür packt mein 850 Watt Netzteil Problemlos die 480 Watt

Dabei werden meine Speicher ca. 70 grad und die gpu selbst ca. 48 grad

Bei 31 bis 32 grad Wassertemperatur.

Mich würde interessieren ob deine Speicher die 70° auch noch knacken? 
Bei furmark gehen sie bis 78°c

Und beim mining maximal übertaktet mit +1500mhz gehen sie sogar bis 86°C


----------



## Danizo (12. März 2021)

Servus,

habe mir die Temperaturen angeschaut.

Erstmal habe ich Mist erzählt ...war ja schon einige Wochen her, als ich das OC gemacht habe.
Das Undervolting hatte ich bei 950mv gestartet...so war das...letztendlich steht aktuell meine
Curve auch bei 1Volt @2115Mhz OC +100Core/+750VRam. 950mv war bei einigen Spielen
instabil und 975mv stabil, da ich aber mit 1Volt im täglichen Betrieb nie ins Powerlimit laufe,
habe ich das dann auch bei 1Volt fixiert. Das GPU Board zieht dann unter Last dann um die 450W.

Unter HWInfo64, Temp. Gesamtpaket VRAM, bei einer Wassertemp. von 30-32C., habe ich
70C.-72C. unter Last (Heaven etc.), beim FurMark 74C.
Unter 70C., dann so 68C. habe ich erst ab +500VRam oder niedriger...

*"Dafür packt mein 850 Watt Netzteil Problemlos die 480 Watt"*
Ich glaube immer noch nicht, das mein NT das Problem war/ist. Konnte das leide nie 100%
nachvollziehen. Ich vermute das mit den ganzen Lüftern, Pumpe und dem RGB Gedöns, irgendeine
Lane mit Lastspitzen instabil wurde. Zudem läuft die 9900KS ja auch auf 5.1Ghz, was zusätzlich für
recht heftige Lastspitzen sorgt 

Hoffe das hilft...

So long...


----------



## ski1313 (5. April 2021)

Asus ROG Strix 3080 / 3090 (aktive Backplate). Vorbestellung möglich.https://ezmodding.com/Asus-ROG-Strix-3080-3090-aktive-Backplate​


----------



## Richu006 (6. April 2021)

ski1313 schrieb:


> Asus ROG Strix 3080 / 3090 (aktive Backplate). Vorbestellung möglich.https://ezmodding.com/Asus-ROG-Strix-3080-3090-aktive-Backplate​


Wow... das ist tatsächlich eine sehr schicke Lösung! Dagegen stinkt die Heatpipe Lösung von Aquacomputer ja voll ab xD

Sehr nice. Überlege ich mir evtl. Doch noch nen chinesischen Block ins Gehäuse zu bauen!


----------



## DARPA (6. April 2021)

Ja das ist schon geil gemacht


----------



## ski1313 (6. April 2021)

Ich habe vorbestellt, mal gucken was kommt.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (6. April 2021)

Gibt es für euch eigentlich eine Schmerzgrenze was Kosten für Grafikkartenkühler angeht? 

Finde die Idee nicht schlecht, einen Ramkühler auf die Backplate zu schrauben. Hat den Vorteil, dass man beim Grafikkartenwechsel diesen wiederverwenden kann.


----------



## Eyren (7. April 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Gibt es für euch eigentlich eine Schmerzgrenze was Kosten für Grafikkartenkühler angeht?
> 
> ......


Ist die Frage ernst gemeint?

Ich mein viele kaufen sich eine GPU für 1600€ UVP, meistens aber eher für 2000€ und ja einige dann am Ende sogar für 2500€.

Beim CPU-Kühler wird das Teil für 107€ gewählt weil unter Laborbedingungen die CPU 0.01652°C Kühler ist. 

Hab letztens wieder gelesen das Aquatuning Produkte nur für arme Leute oder als Notlösung auf dem Markt sind.  Klar weil ein Heatkillertube die Wassertemperatur passiv um 5°C senkt.

Und du fragst wirklich wegen 10€ Preisdifferenz?

Ich würde behaupten sollte man einen Messbaren Vorteil haben würden 80% der User hier auch einen 500€ Block draufschnallen.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (7. April 2021)

Was mich bei der Wasserkühlung schon immer geärgert hat, war der Preis eines GPU-Kühlers. Der ist im Gegensatz zur CPU nur einmal pro Grafikkarte verwendbar. 

Vermutlich stelle ich mir deswegen die Frage. Klar, eine RTX 3090 kostet jetzt schon 2500 Euro, aber ist das Geld wirklich vollkommen egal?


----------



## Richu006 (7. April 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Was mich bei der Wasserkühlung schon immer geärgert hat, war der Preis eines GPU-Kühlers. Der ist im Gegensatz zur CPU nur einmal pro Grafikkarte verwendbar.
> 
> Vermutlich stelle ich mir deswegen die Frage. Klar, eine RTX 3090 kostet jetzt schon 2500 Euro, aber ist das Geld wirklich vollkommen egal?


Keine Ahnung wieso... aber ich finde die GPU Kühlerblöcke immer relativ günstig, für das was man da bekommt.

Ich bin selbst gelernter Mechaniker und weis was es heisst ein solchen Kupferblock zu CNC zu fräsen. Zu vernickeln etc. Und ganz ehrlich, würde man das Ding selber machen und die Kosten rechnen wären die Dinger viel viel teurer. 

Und so grosse Serien werden nun auch nicht gefertigt. 

Igh finde 200 bis 300 Euro also durchaus günstig und angemessen für einen schönen GPU Block.


----------



## Krolgosh (7. April 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> Vermutlich stelle ich mir deswegen die Frage. Klar, eine RTX 3090 kostet jetzt schon 2500 Euro, aber ist das Geld wirklich vollkommen egal?



Wasserkühlungen waren in Sachen P/L schon immer mehr als Bescheiden.  Ist ein Luxusprodukt für das die Leute eben diese Summen ausgeben. Natürlich ist das Geld nicht vollkommen egal, aber wie gesagt, wenn ich ne GPU für 2500€ kaufe dann spare ich nicht am Kühlblock.


----------



## IICARUS (7. April 2021)

Für mich muss immer ein Kühler dazu kommen, ganz gleich, was die Grafikkarte gekostet hat. Daher sah ich bei meiner momentan verbauten 3080 ein Preis von 1500 Euro nicht all so hoch an, da bereits ab Werk ein sehr guter Wasserkühler von Gigabyte mit verbaut ist. Der Kühler bringt auch eine sehr gute Kühlleistung, denn  im Allgemeinen liegt die Temperatur um die 37-39°C und max. 40-42°C. Natürlich mit einer Wassertemperatur von 30°C.

Solche Temperaturen hatte ich mit meiner alten 2080 Super + Kühler auch, aber hier musste ich LM verwenden um diese Temperaturen erreichen zu können.

Von diesen 1500 Euro was ich bezahlt habe ziehe ich daher noch 200 Euro für den Wasserblock ab und habe so zumindest gedanklich ein Preis von 1300 Euro für die Grafikkarte im Hinterkopf. Klar die 3080 Grafikkarte wäre jetzt mit solch einem Preis immer noch über UVP, aber wenn ich bedenke das eine 3080 Grafikkarte mittlerweile zwischen 1800 und 2000 Euro kostet, dennoch ein guter Preis.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (7. April 2021)

Ich kaufe immer irgendeinen Grafikkartenkühler der für ca. 15 Euro bei ebay zu haben ist.  Danach suche ich mir die passende Grafikkarte dazu. Werde beim nächsten Upgrade vermutlich einen Alphacool D-Ram Cooler auf der Backplate montieren. 
Den ich übrigens auch in der Bucht für 10 Euro gekauft habe. 


Klar, ich bin ein Sonderfall, aber zur Zeit hab ich das Gefühl, dass GPU-Kühler steil ansteigen im Preis. Vielleicht einfach deshalb, weil absolut alles bezahlt wird. Wer weiß wie sich die aktuellen Preise der Grafikkarten langfristig auf die Preise der Wasserkühler auswirken. 
​


----------



## ski1313 (28. April 2021)

Chinesischen Block. ist drinund läuft. Kühlleistung wie meine alten Alphacool.


----------



## RamonSalomon (28. April 2021)

Dank Richu006 hab ich mir auch einfach nen alten CPU Kühler auf die Backplatte draufgehauen, Schrauben durch das Blech geführt und geschaut das die Köpfe keine Verbindung zur Platine haben und fertig ist der Mod, hab bei Volllast max 74°C VRAM Temp



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyren (28. April 2021)

Hatten wir irgendwo schonmal im 3000er GraKa-Thread aber es geht z.b. auch passiv:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passive nvme Kühlblöcke im Gesamtwert von 30€ drauf gepackt, Temperaturen vom VRam 72°C unter Last.


----------



## Richu006 (28. April 2021)

@RamonSalomon und @Eyren 
Wenn ihr von max temperaturen sprecht,  von was für einer Belastung sprechen wir? 

Wenn ich zocke  dann werden die vram auch knapp über 70°c... bei 480 watt auslastung über lange zeit auch so 75°C

Aber ganz anders siehts aus, wenn ich mein mining Profil mit +1500mhz auf dem Speicher und den T-Rex miner anwerfe... dann gehen die temps hoch bis 90°C xD


----------



## Eyren (29. April 2021)

Richtig Gaming/Benchmarks. 

Da ich nicht mine kann ich da keine Aussage zu treffen.


----------



## RamonSalomon (1. Mai 2021)

@Richu006 
ok mit Volllast meine ich Spielelast und +500Mhz da das der normale umstand sein sollte 
Bekomm schon ein Paar Schweißperlen auf die Stirn wen die Zotac dauerhaft 390W zieht.
Hab schon bisschen schiss vor einem Hardwaredefekt aber will auch nicht unter 1965Mhz Takt Zocken


----------



## Danizo (31. Mai 2021)

EK hat nun auch für die 3080/3090 Strix eine aktive Backplate angekündigt.
Werde die wohl bei mir verbauen und so die parallel Verschlauchung zum MP5WORKS Backplate Cooler
einsparen. Sicherlich dann eine sehr "elegante" Lösung für aktives Backplate Cooling für RTX Strix Karten.








						EK-Quantum Vector Strix RTX 3080/3090 Active Backplate D-RGB - Plexi
					

EK-Quantum Vector Strix RTX 3080/3090 Active Backplate D-RGB - Plexi is a cutting-edge addition to the EK® Quantum Line. It is made to complement the existing EK-Quantum Vector Strix RTX 3080/3090 water blocks and actively cool the backside of all ROG® GeForce RTX™ 3080 and 3090 Strix GPU.




					www.ekwb.com


----------



## Niko199111 (31. Mai 2021)

BYKSKI Asus ROG Strix 3080 / 3090 (aktive Backplate)
					

Bykski Wasserblock für die Asus ROG Strix 3080 / 3090 mit aktiver Backplate (N-AS3090STRIX-TC-V2). Versand direkt aus Deutschland.




					ezmodding.com


----------



## Skajaquada (3. Juni 2021)

Es ist halt immer noch ein Unterschied, ob man nur mal damit zockt, oder die Kiste 24/7 unter Volllast arbeitet.
Beim Mining ist das halt etwas völlig Anderes. Die Werte sind halt deutlich höher als im "Normalbetrieb"
Aber ich hab mit dem MP5 Kühler wirklich gute Erfahrungen gemacht, und das bei zwei 3090ern unter Mining Bedingungen.


----------



## IICARUS (4. Juni 2021)

Bei meiner 3080 sind die Temperaturen der VRam gut.
In Games um die 45-55°C und mit Mining um die 70-72°C.

Wobei ich nicht mehr Minen tue und ich daher meine Grafikkarte nur noch für Games nutze.


----------



## Richu006 (4. Juni 2021)

Danizo schrieb:


> EK hat nun auch für die 3080/3090 Strix eine aktive Backplate angekündigt.
> Werde die wohl bei mir verbauen und so die parallel Verschlauchung zum MP5WORKS Backplate Cooler
> einsparen. Sicherlich dann eine sehr "elegante" Lösung für aktives Backplate Cooling für RTX Strix Karten.
> 
> ...


Schon recht schick...

Die kommen für mich nur alle viel zu spät xD

Als ich meine 3090.umgebaut habe gabs noch keine fertig lösungen.

Naja jetzt kann ich eh gleich auf die 4090 warten... hoffentlich gibts da von beginn weg fertige Lösungen xD.


----------



## IWantToDetonate (5. Juni 2021)

Danizo schrieb:


> EK hat nun auch für die 3080/3090 Strix eine aktive Backplate angekündigt.
> Werde die wohl bei mir verbauen und so die parallel Verschlauchung zum MP5WORKS Backplate Cooler
> einsparen. Sicherlich dann eine sehr "elegante" Lösung für aktives Backplate Cooling für RTX Strix Karten.
> 
> ...



Interessant und leider etwas zu spät. Den MP5 Kühler hab ich nämlich nicht verbauen können da dieser mit meinen M.2 Kühlern kollidiert. Alles etwas zu knapp und eng geplant, aber beim ersten Mal macht man halt immer Fehler. x)


----------



## Watschnburli (26. September 2021)

So, hab auch mal ein bisschen gebastelt! Is zwar nur ne passive Backplate, aber immerhin komm ich um 15 Kelvin runter! Von 95 auf 80 max! Da mir das aber nicht reicht, bastel ich grad an meiner Vollkupfer Plate mit nem nexxxus Deckel als aktives Element. Aber da berichte ich noch einmal!


----------



## Watschnburli (27. September 2021)

Sooo, hab gerade die Platte fertig bearbeitet und noch ein paar alte Kühlfinnen von 1995, die ich rumliegen hatte, mit draufgelötet. Der alte nexxxus hat durch die Kupferplatte ein neues Fundament bekommen. Hab ähnliche Vertiefungen in die Platte geschnitten wie bei der Originalplatte um den Flow und die kühlleistung zu verbessern. Nachteil ist allerdings das hohe Gewicht. 842Gramm mehr sind nicht ohne und werden zusätzlich abgestürzt. Der Einbau erfolgt in Kürze und dann hoffe ich, dass die Temps noch besser werden.


----------



## Eyren (27. September 2021)

Öhm ja interessante Konstruktion wertet so ein Gehäuse aufjedenfall auf 😉


----------



## Watschnburli (27. September 2021)

Eyren schrieb:


> Öhm ja interessante Konstruktion wertet so ein Gehäuse aufjedenfall auf 😉


Da ich kein Fenster hab und sonst keinen Wert auf "Blink, Leucht, Style" lege ist die Optik für mich kein Kriterium (will das aber jedem selbst überlassen und verurteile das auch nicht). 

Der PC steht unter dem Schreibtisch, da ist das auch egal. Mir geht es um Funktionalität und den Spaß am Basteln. Natürlich würde der Alu Block für 10€ auch reichen, aber ne aktive Backplate gegen die Speicherhitze hat mich dann doch gefuchst!


----------



## Eyren (27. September 2021)

Alles gut! 

Wichtig ist die Funktionalität.  Hat ja irgendwo auch einen ganz eigenen Charme.  Ich wollt mal mein Gehäuse komplett mit Kupferrohr aus dem Heizungsbsu machen. Da würde deine Backplate super passen.


----------



## Watschnburli (27. September 2021)

Eyren, solltest dich als Diplomat anbieten


----------



## Watschnburli (28. September 2021)

So, Einbau ist erfolgt! Komisch, dass das Basteln so viel Spaß macht ! Könnt ich den ganzen Tag machen! Hab die 20 Jahre alte Eheim 1048  dabei gleich mal in Pension geschickt und durch ne doppelt entkoppelte laing ddc 3.25 ersetzt.

Da die Grafikkarte nun fast 2,5 kg auf die Kokswaage bringt, wurde  sie zusätzlich abgestützt.

Das Resultat kann sich aber nun wirklich sehen lassen! Im Kombustor nach 40 Minuten 46°  (Hot spot 64 ° [kommt mir etwas hoch vor]) Grafikkarten Temperatur. Memory hat 66°. Sieht auch stabil aus. Das Wasser bewegt sich bei ca. 34 °. Passt also auch. Ich denk, da kann ich mich nicht beschweren! Und es hat echt Spaß gemacht !

Btw. Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr nach dem Basteln den PC anschalten und der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt ? Ihr denkt euch *********************, meine 3500 Euro Mühle is im Eimer! Ihr kontrolliert jedes Kabel, Grafika rein, raus, rein! Nix passiert! Letzte Chance Bios Reset. Banges warten bist nach einer gefühlten Unendlichkeit der unterträglichen Stille das heißersehnte "PIP" erklingt. Ein vollkommenes Konzert in deinen Ohren und es war doch nur nur ein einzelner Ton in der nächtlichen Stille!

Oida,  Glick kobt!


----------



## Watschnburli (29. September 2021)

Nachdem mir die Hotspot Temp etwas hoch vorkam wurde nochmal neues Liquid Metal aufgetragen und ein Speicherpad überarbeitet bzw etwas dicker gemacht.

Nun hab ich im Timespy Extreme und Cinebench parallel top Werte.

Der T-Sensor ist übrigens die Wassertemperatur mit 36 Grad. Ein Delta von 10 Kelvin bzw. 20 Kelvin zur GPU Hotspot passt auch. Der Speicher hat nun maximal 60 Grad.


----------



## Sinusspass (29. September 2021)

Die Temperaturen sehen sehr gut aus!


----------



## Richu006 (29. September 2021)

Sieht sehr gut aus... wenn du den vram.mal richtig einheizen willst, mach 
vram +1500 mhz oc. Und lass mal ethereum schaufeln.

Beim zocken/timespy und co habe ich so 70°C auf den vram... beim minen kommen nochmal locker 20°C oben drauf.

Also nur falls es dich interessiert. Wärmer werden dann die vram bestimmt bei nichts anderem mehr.


----------



## Watschnburli (30. September 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus... wenn du den vram.mal richtig einheizen willst, mach
> vram +1500 mhz oc.


Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das meine Grafikkarte packt?


Richu006 schrieb:


> Beim zocken/timespy und co habe ich so 70°C auf den vram... beim minen kommen nochmal locker 20°C oben drauf.


Was hast du für ne Hardware? 

Hab noch nie ether gemined! Weiß gar nicht wie das geht! Gibt's da Tutorials für bzw. habt ihr ne Empfehlung? Allein wegen den Temperaturen würde mich das reizen! Ich Kämpfe ja gerne um jedes Grad.


----------



## Richu006 (30. September 2021)

Wenns nur ums testen geht, kannst du eigentlich einfach nen miner herunter laden zb. T-rex miner, ist den welcher ich nutze.
Und dann die Datei ausführen. 
Es öffnet sich die Konsole und der spass beginnt.

Dabei minerst du allerdings ins leere. Respektive für jemand anderen. 

Wenn du dabei Geld verdienen möchtest, musst du erst auf einer krypto börse ein Konto machen. Damit du ein Wallet hast, worauf du minern könntest. 

Ich habe eine Strix 3090.
Ebenfalls hobbymässig mit aktiver backplate Kühlung ausgestattet. 
Allerdings habe ich unter der Backplate vermutlich zu dicke oder zu schlechte WLPads. Da meine temperaturen.
Nicht signifikant tiefer sind. Als bei anderen mit einem normalen Wasserblock ohne backplate kühlung.
XD

Btw. Wollte ich auch mal nur testweise minern. Auch weil mich die temperaturen interessiert haben xD.

Bin jetzt halt nun schon 7 Monate am "testen" xD


----------



## Watschnburli (30. September 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Wenns nur ums testen geht, kannst du eigentlich einfach nen miner herunter laden zb. T-rex miner, ist den welcher ich nutze.
> Und dann die Datei ausführen.
> Es öffnet sich die Konsole und der spass beginnt.



Seltsam, Kasperski sagt das sei ein Virus.


----------



## Richu006 (30. September 2021)

Watschnburli schrieb:


> Seltsam, Kasperski sagt das sei ein Virus.


Ist es im erweiterten Sinn auch.
Du stellst deine Rechenpower nach aussen zur Verfügung.

Ich habe den t-rex miner bewusst auf zulassen beim download. Ist "normal" dass antivirus systeme da reklamieren.
Und richtig so!

Es gab fälle wo die "miner" bei anderen Anwendungen als virus mitinstalliert wurden. Dann können die typen mit deiner Hardware minen ohne dass viele leute überhaupt etwas davon mitbekommen. Deshalb reagiren die antiviren programme da nicht so erfreut drauf.

Wenn du den miner aber bewusst installierst. Und für dich nutzt ist das soweit kein Problem. 
kapersky weis ja aber nicht, ob du das bewusst installierst oder nicht. Und warnt dich vorsichtshalber davon


----------



## Watschnburli (1. Oktober 2021)

Ok zurück zum Thema. Mining mit +2000 auf dem Speicher sind dann 24/7  maximal 72°. Also ich bin der mining , dass die aktive Kühlplatte sehr wohl was bringt. Zudem ist das selber basteln super einfach und im Vergleich zu einer gekauften ein wahres Schnäppchen! Meine Komponenten haben zusammen 44€ gekostet. Backplate aus Vollkupfer ca. 23€, nexxxus Acetal Deckel 17€ und zwei g 1/4   13/10 Anschlüsse noch mal 4 €. Fertig! 

Ob da ne gewerblich erhältliche aktive Backplate noch bessere Temperaturen fährt kann ich nicht sagen, aber die kosten dann auch richtig Asche. Wer sogar noch mehr sparen will, kann ja seine original Aluplatte umbauen! Würde ich aber nicht machen bzgl. Alu/kupfer-Komponenten in einem Kreislauf. 

Was habt ihr denn so für Temperaturen mit euren aktiven Backplates? Btw. Ich hab nen Alphacool Acetal 3090 Kühlbock auf der Chipseite. Die bieten ja leider keine aktiven Backplates an.


----------



## Eyren (6. Oktober 2021)

Sehr gute Temperaturen.

Nun ich hab keine aktive backplate nur eine passive Selbstbaulösung.

Mit +1500 bewege ich mich in Benchmarks und Gaming bei ca. 72°C auf dem Vram. Mining habe ich bisher immernoch nicht getestet daher kann ich da nicht mitreden.

Edit wegen dem Preis:

Mein Amazonkonto sagt ich habe 2x

Kühlkörper

benötigt.  Also 15.98€


----------



## Watschnburli (6. Oktober 2021)

Sauber! Was hast du denn für einen 3090? Die Temperaturen sind ja wirklich sehr gut! Hast du da noch nen Lüfter drüber oder allgemein ein gutes airflow Design?


----------



## Eyren (6. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe eine MSI Suprim X.

Airflow habe ich so ziemlich gar keinen.

Als Gehäuse nutze ich ein Thermaltake The Tower 900

Lüfter hab ich einen 140er dieser ist oben ausblasend montiert.  Die GPU ist natürlich mit WaKü gekühlt, nur die backplate halt einfach mit den billigen Klebekühlern modifiziert.


----------



## Watschnburli (6. Oktober 2021)

Vermutlich hat die keine 2 mm Wärmeleitpads. Ich hatte die auch schon getauscht gegen welche mit 12w/mk. Hat aber nicht so viel gebracht.


----------

